# Sadh Sangat - What Is It?



## Ishna (Oct 15, 2018)

Today I took one of those digital hukamnamas.  To keep a long story incredibly short, I'm feeling incredibly lost.  The hukamnama I received is at the end of my post and speaks directly to the question I hold in my heart.  But, as always for me with Gurbani, there is something I don't understand.

And I need to understand this, because it's critical to the answer to the question I hold in my heart.  So, can we please discuss and hopefully clarify what is meant in Gurbani by *Sadh Sangat*?  What does it mean to jap naam in sadh sangat?

I'm tried of not knowing, I'm tired of mental gymnastics, and  I'm most of all tired of excluding myself from kneeling at God's feet with my head in my hand.  Please help me understand.

Sat Sri Akaal.

From ang 684

ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5.
Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl:

ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਭਈ ਸਚੁ ਭੋਜਨੁ ਖਾਇਆ ॥
Ŧaripaṯ bẖa▫ī sacẖ bẖojan kẖā▫i▫ā.
I am satisfied and satiated, eating the food of Truth.

ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਰਸਨਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ॥੧॥
Man ṯan rasnā nām ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā. ||1||
With my mind, body and tongue, I meditate on the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||1||

*ਜੀਵਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਜੀਵਨਾ ॥ 
Jīvnā har jīvnā. 
Life, spiritual life, is in the Lord. 

ਜੀਵਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Jīvan har jap sāḏẖsang. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Spiritual life consists of chanting the Lord's Name in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||1||Pause|| *

ਅਨਿਕ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰੀ ਬਸਤ੍ਰ ਓਢਾਏ ॥
Anik parkārī basṯar odẖā▫e.
He is dressed in robes of all sorts,

ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਏ ॥੨॥
An▫ḏin kīrṯan har gun gā▫e. ||2||
if he sings the Kirtan of the Lord's Glorious Praises, day and night. ||2||

ਹਸਤੀ ਰਥ ਅਸੁ ਅਸਵਾਰੀ ॥
Hasṯī rath as asvārī.
He rides upon elephants, chariots and horses,

ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਮਾਰਗੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਨਿਹਾਰੀ ॥੩॥
Har kā mārag riḏai nihārī. ||3||
if he sees the Lord's Path within his own heart. ||3||

ਮਨ ਤਨ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਚਰਨ ਧਿਆਇਆ ॥
Man ṯan anṯar cẖaran ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā.
Meditating on the Lord's Feet, deep within his mind and body,

ਹਰਿ ਸੁਖ ਨਿਧਾਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸਿ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੪॥੨॥੫੬॥
Har sukẖ niḏẖān Nānak ḏās pā▫i▫ā. ||4||2||56||
slave Nanak has found the Lord, the treasure of peace. ||4||2||56||​


----------



## swarn bains (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi isna jee. as per gurbani you get what you earn. so reciting God's or guru's name is your own choice and responsibility. there is no two ways about it. doubt is the biggest hindrance in achieving godliness. it is  human tendency one may get tired of reciting or meditating and not see any results. at that time if you sit in the company of like minded people or those who meditate like you and ask question about your doubt, they may be of some help. as for bowing down ; it is physical and it has become a ritual to do so. sggs speaks of mind mainly not the body or brain. respect is in the mind not the body.  s s a


----------



## Logical Sikh (Oct 16, 2018)

Sadh Sangat: What Does It Mean To You?

I think Lucky Singh and Gyani Jarnail Singh gave some Beautiful Insights here ....


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 19, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Sat.           TRUTH 
Sant .       Awareness of TRUTH
Sadh .       Application of awareness of TRUTH as a result SELF CONTROL of MIND henceforth speech and action.
Sangat     Company 



Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 19, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

How to check ones company

Sat Sangat .: .if in the company natures truth are discussed,. Speech and discussion is not on caste, creed, negativity.  One gets a SAT sangat.  One can easily recognize by speech / actions of a person accompanied.     
Sant Sangat: Truth awareness, aware of origins and end.   Aware of origin of Thought henceforth speech and action.  Aware of physical senses.  Cornea Moments, Touch Sestivity, Smell Senstivity, Light and Sound Senstivity.  Sense awareness.  
.
Sadh Sangat Aware if TRUTH and applied awareness, sense awareness, for what human senses are gifted 
Role and control of tongue, eyes, ears, touch and smell sense.  With sense what to seek, and what to perceive, awareness of reactiveness.   
One can SELF analyse company.  


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## swarn bains (Oct 19, 2018)

gathering or congregation of devotees in simple


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 19, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sant . Awareness of TRUTH


are of us aware of the truth, other than our own truth?



swarn bains said:


> gathering or congregation of devotees in simple


what is a devotee? would any devotee do?


----------



## Ishna (Oct 19, 2018)

See, that's the thing.  Gurbani's continual emphasis on sadh sangat indicates to me that unless you keep company with with saintly, enlightened people, you're not going to get far as a Sikh.  And I'm not sure how to tell if the mass congregation at Gurdwara would class as 'sadh'.

I desperately want to say that the Guru Itself is the sadh sangat we need to cultivate.  I mean, surely there can be no greater sadh sangat than the company of God Itself?  If we lived each moment as if we were actually in God's presence (which we are, we just keep forgetting or ignoring it), wouldn't a lot of things be different for most of us (Harry excepted, LOL)?

Maybe I'm just looking for the easy way out, or for an excuse, because I never could properly integrate into the local Sikh community, so by extension I am excluded from the spiritual life mentioned in the opening shabad.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 19, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Saadh. By text reference is not easy way of life. Normally SADH company practically we realise in
1. They are performing service to others may be cooking food, protection to nation, .health services, social workers, etc.  May or may not have there own family, but have feeling of compassion for other. May or may not be Saint have awareness of TRUTH, but at followance level. above Saint.

Have control of Kam Krodh Lobh Moh Ahankaar, signs are humble, simple, ethical, committed of WORD is there for service

In company of SAINTs  like to be sprirtually aware, though get exploited by fake SAINTs who have not bring awarenes in practice.

Fake Saints Have awareness of TRUTH are not practitioners are not serving, neither earning nor can share hard work. Non simplicity having means beyond utilisation but for exploitation.  Its like doctor, engineer, CA have paid. degrees or politically reserved candidature but not have practice, but have powers of sign and position via posession of awareness. Poor practitioners, non committal, exploiting.

One shall be intutively aware of fakes, and physical real world of WORD .

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 19, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Brahm.          Origins and generator
Brahagyani   Having  awareness of origins and generator like being aware if origin and generator of thoughts,
Par Brahm .  Beyond Origin  and Generation omnipresent. Not in cycle of Birth and Death.

Par Brahm Paya . Become aware and realised of omnipresent.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji ki  Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 19, 2018)

swarn bains said:


> gathering or congregation of devotees in simple


Sat Sri Akaal,

Devotee to GURU is easier said than done.
One has to dememorise own mind, and do memorisation if Gurus Bani, and become practitioners.  

People coming and joining for the sake of problems and desires, not ready to listen and memorise, Devoting physically presence in time frame, in congregation mentally preoccupied is not SADH sangat, and can not be devotee.. or many a times for parsad and langar. 

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 21, 2018)

Ishna said:


> Today I took one of those digital hukamnamas.  To keep a long story incredibly short, I'm feeling incredibly lost.  The hukamnama I received is at the end of my post and speaks directly to the question I hold in my heart.  But, as always for me with Gurbani, there is something I don't understand.
> 
> And I need to understand this, because it's critical to the answer to the question I hold in my heart.  So, can we please discuss and hopefully clarify what is meant in Gurbani by *Sadh Sangat*?  What does it mean to jap naam in sadh sangat?
> 
> ...



It means in the company of those who practice Truth. I.e Nanak, Gobind Ji, Saints, bhagats, His devotees.

When u start to practice Truth and live in that frequency, you begin to realise more and more what this refers to. You gravitate towards other bhagats and saints and your heart begins to open to them as truth works through them. You begin to realise that not only do u practice Truth, but you ARE the truth.

You begin to see Truth everywhere, God in everything. The saadh sangat is the company of self realising and accepting beings practicing this Truth.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 21, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> It means in the company of those who practice Truth. I.e Nanak, Gobind Ji, Saints, bhagats, His devotees.
> 
> When u start to practice Truth and live in that frequency, you begin to realise more and more what this refers to. You gravitate towards other bhagats and saints and your heart begins to open to them as truth works through them. You begin to realise that not only do u practice Truth, but you ARE the truth.
> 
> You begin to see Truth everywhere, God in everything. The saadh sangat is the company of self realising and accepting beings practicing this Truth.



Do you actively seek out bhagats and saints to hang out with?  How can you tell they are such?  Must they be Sikhs?


----------



## Ishna (Oct 21, 2018)

Does this shabad (ang 105) suggest that the Sadh Sangat is the company of God?  I notice the Gurmukhi is not strictly 'sadh sangat' - it's a variation I don't see often, so maybe there's a subtle difference in this shabad that the translator didn't capture?

Other shabads I read about sadh sangat suggest it brings blessings like those from Naam (which is similarly an acute awareness of God's presence / reality in everything).

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
Mājẖ mėhlā 5.
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:

ਚਰਣ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕੇ ਰਿਦੈ ਸਮਾਣੇ ॥
Cẖaraṇ ṯẖākur ke riḏai samāṇe.
I cherish in my heart the Feet of my Lord and Master.

ਕਲਿ ਕਲੇਸ ਸਭ ਦੂਰਿ ਪਇਆਣੇ ॥
Kal kales sabẖ ḏūr pa▫i▫āṇe.
All my troubles and sufferings have run away.

ਸਾਂਤਿ ਸੂਖ ਸਹਜ ਧੁਨਿ ਉਪਜੀ ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗਿ ਨਿਵਾਸਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥
Sāŉṯ sūkẖ sahj ḏẖun upjī sāḏẖū sang nivāsā jī▫o. ||1||
The music of intuitive peace, poise and tranquility wells up within; I dwell in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||1||

ਲਾਗੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਨ ਤੂਟੈ ਮੂਲੇ ॥
Lāgī parīṯ na ṯūtai mūle.
The bonds of love with the Lord are never broken.

ਹਰਿ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਭਰਪੂਰੇ ॥
Har anṯar bāhar rahi▫ā bẖarpūre.
The Lord is totally permeating and pervading inside and out.

ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਾ ਕਾਟੀ ਜਮ ਕੀ ਫਾਸਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥
Simar simar simar guṇ gāvā kātī jam kī fāsā jī▫o. ||2||
Meditating, meditating, meditating in remembrance on Him, singing His Glorious Praises, the noose of death is cut away. ||2||

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਵਰਖੈ ਅਨਹਦ ਬਾਣੀ ॥
Amriṯ varkẖai anhaḏ baṇī.
The Ambrosial Nectar, the Unstruck Melody of Gurbani rains down continually;

ਮਨ ਤਨ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਸਾਂਤਿ ਸਮਾਣੀ ॥
Man ṯan anṯar sāŉṯ samāṇī.
deep within my mind and body, peace and tranquility have come.

ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਇ ਰਹੇ ਜਨ ਤੇਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਕੀਆ ਦਿਲਾਸਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥
Ŧaripaṯ agẖā▫e rahe jan ṯere saṯgur kī▫ā ḏilāsā jī▫o. ||3||
Your humble servants remain satisfied and fulfilled, and the True Guru blesses them with encouragement and comfort. ||3||

ਜਿਸ ਕਾ ਸਾ ਤਿਸ ਤੇ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥
Jis kā sā ṯis ṯe fal pā▫i▫ā.
We are His, and from Him, we receive our rewards.

ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸੰਗਿ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ॥
Kar kirpā parabẖ sang milā▫i▫ā.
Showering His Mercy upon us, God has united us with Him.

ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣ ਰਹੇ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਨਾਨਕ ਪੂਰਨ ਆਸਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੩੧॥੩੮॥
Āvaṇ jāṇ rahe vadbẖāgī Nānak pūran āsā jī▫o. ||4||31||38||
Our comings and goings have ended, and through great good fortune, O Nanak, our hopes are fulfilled. ||4||31||38||


----------



## Ishna (Oct 21, 2018)

And then there is this shabad which is all about the mind and simran.  Suddenly making reference to a congregation or the necessity to have other people to enable a person to dwell with God doesn't seem to keep with the theme.  I'm not convinced it's talking about literal company of people.  Its a long one starting on ang 79.

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਮਾਲੇ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī▫o miṯrā gobinḏ nām samāle. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, reflect upon the Name of the Lord of the Universe. 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਨਿਬਹੈ ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਲੇ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī miṯrā har nibhai ṯerai nāle. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, the Lord shall always be with you. 

ਸੰਗਿ ਸਹਾਈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਈ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਜਾਏ ॥ 
Sang sahā▫ī har nām ḏẖi▫ā▫ī birthā ko▫e na jā▫e. 
The Name of the Lord shall be with you as your Helper and Support. Meditate on Him-no one who does so shall ever return empty-handed. 

ਮਨ ਚਿੰਦੇ ਸੇਈ ਫਲ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਚਰਣ ਕਮਲ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਏ ॥ 
Man cẖinḏe se▫ī fal pāvahi cẖaraṇ kamal cẖiṯ lā▫e. 
You shall obtain the fruits of your mind's desires, by focusing your consciousness on the Lord's Lotus Feet. 

ਜਲਿ ਥਲਿ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਬਨਵਾਰੀ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਨਦਰਿ ਨਿਹਾਲੇ ॥ 
Jal thal pūr rahi▫ā banvārī gẖat gẖat naḏar nihāle. 
He is totally pervading the water and the land; He is the Lord of the World-forest. Behold Him in exaltation in each and every heart. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸਿਖ ਦੇਇ ਮਨ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਜਾਲੇ ॥੧॥ 
Nānak sikẖ ḏe▫e man parīṯam sāḏẖsang bẖaram jāle. ||1|| 
Nanak gives this advice: O beloved mind, in the Company of the Holy, burn away your doubts. ||1|| 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਝੂਠੁ ਪਸਾਰੇ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī miṯrā har bin jẖūṯẖ pasāre. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, without the Lord, all outward show is false. 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਬਿਖੁ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੇ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī▫o miṯrā bikẖ sāgar sansāre. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, the world is an ocean of poison. 

ਚਰਣ ਕਮਲ ਕਰਿ ਬੋਹਿਥੁ ਕਰਤੇ ਸਹਸਾ ਦੂਖੁ ਨ ਬਿਆਪੈ ॥ 
Cẖaraṇ kamal kar bohith karṯe sahsā ḏūkẖ na bi▫āpai. 
Let the Lord's Lotus Feet be your Boat, so that pain and skepticism shall not touch you. 

ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਭੇਟੈ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਜਾਪੈ ॥ 
Gur pūrā bẖetai vadbẖāgī āṯẖ pahar parabẖ jāpai. 
Meeting with the Perfect Guru, by great good fortune, meditate on God twenty-four hours a day. 

ਆਦਿ ਜੁਗਾਦੀ ਸੇਵਕ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਭਗਤਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਧਾਰੇ ॥ 
Āḏ jugāḏī sevak su▫āmī bẖagṯā nām aḏẖāre. 
From the very beginning, and throughout the ages, He is the Lord and Master of His servants. His Name is the Support of His devotees. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸਿਖ ਦੇਇ ਮਨ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਬਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਝੂਠ ਪਸਾਰੇ ॥੨॥ 
Nānak sikẖ ḏe▫e man parīṯam bin har jẖūṯẖ pasāre. ||2|| 
Nanak gives this advice: O beloved mind, without the Lord, all outward show is false. ||2|| 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਲਦੇ ਖੇਪ ਸਵਲੀ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī▫o miṯrā har laḏe kẖep savlī. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, load the profitable cargo of the Lord's Name. 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਦਰੁ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਮਲੀ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī▫o miṯrā har ḏar nihcẖal malī. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, enter through the eternal Door of the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ ਦਰੁ ਸੇਵੇ ਅਲਖ ਅਭੇਵੇ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਆਸਣੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
Har ḏar seve alakẖ abẖeve nihcẖal āsaṇ pā▫i▫ā. 
One who serves at the Door of the Imperceptible and Unfathomable Lord, obtains this eternal position. 

ਤਹ ਜਨਮ ਨ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣਾ ਸੰਸਾ ਦੂਖੁ ਮਿਟਾਇਆ ॥ 
Ŧah janam na maraṇ na āvaṇ jāṇā sansā ḏūkẖ mitā▫i▫ā. 
There is no birth or death there, no coming or going; anguish and anxiety are ended. 

ਚਿਤ੍ਰ ਗੁਪਤ ਕਾ ਕਾਗਦੁ ਫਾਰਿਆ ਜਮਦੂਤਾ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਚਲੀ ॥ 
Cẖiṯar gupaṯ kā kāgaḏ fāri▫ā jamḏūṯā kacẖẖū na cẖalī. 
The accounts of Chitr and Gupt, the recording scribes of the conscious and the subconscious are torn up, and the Messenger of Death cannot do anything. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸਿਖ ਦੇਇ ਮਨ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਹਰਿ ਲਦੇ ਖੇਪ ਸਵਲੀ ॥੩॥ 
Nānak sikẖ ḏe▫e man parīṯam har laḏe kẖep savlī. ||3|| 
Nanak gives this advice: O beloved mind, load the profitable cargo of the Lord's Name. ||3|| 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਕਰਿ ਸੰਤਾ ਸੰਗਿ ਨਿਵਾਸੋ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī▫o miṯrā kar sanṯā sang nivāso. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, abide in the Society of the Saints. 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਪਰਗਾਸੋ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī▫o miṯrā har nām japaṯ pargāso. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, chanting the Lord's Name, the Divine Light shines within. 

ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਸੁਖਹ ਗਾਮੀ ਇਛ ਸਗਲੀ ਪੁੰਨੀਆ ॥ 
Simar su▫āmī sukẖah gāmī icẖẖ saglī punnī▫ā. 
Remember your Lord and Master, who is easily obtained, and all desires shall be fulfilled.

ਪੁਰਬੇ ਕਮਾਏ ਸ੍ਰੀਰੰਗ ਪਾਏ ਹਰਿ ਮਿਲੇ ਚਿਰੀ ਵਿਛੁੰਨਿਆ ॥ 
Purbe kamā▫e sarīrang pā▫e har mile cẖirī vicẖẖunni▫ā. 
By my past actions, I have found the Lord, the Greatest Lover. Separated from Him for so long, I am united with Him again. 

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਸਰਬਤਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਮਨਿ ਉਪਜਿਆ ਬਿਸੁਆਸੋ ॥ 
Anṯar bāhar sarbaṯ ravi▫ā man upji▫ā bisu▫āso. 
Inside and out, He is pervading everywhere. Faith in Him has welled up within my mind. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸਿਖ ਦੇਇ ਮਨ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਕਰਿ ਸੰਤਾ ਸੰਗਿ ਨਿਵਾਸੋ ॥੪॥ 
Nānak sikẖ ḏe▫e man parīṯam kar sanṯā sang nivāso. ||4|| 
Nanak gives this advice: O beloved mind, let the Society of the Saints be your dwelling. ||4|| 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਮਨੁ ਲੀਨਾ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī▫o miṯrā har parem bẖagaṯ man līnā. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, let your mind remain absorbed in loving devotion to the Lord. 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਜਲ ਮਿਲਿ ਜੀਵੇ ਮੀਨਾ ॥ 
Man pi▫āri▫ā jī▫o miṯrā har jal mil jīve mīnā. 
O dear beloved mind, my friend, the fish of the mind lives only when it is immersed in the Water of the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ ਪੀ ਆਘਾਨੇ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਨੇ ਸ੍ਰਬ ਸੁਖਾ ਮਨ ਵੁਠੇ ॥ 
Har pī āgẖāne amriṯ bāne sarab sukẖā man vuṯẖe. 
Drinking in the Lord's Ambrosial Bani, the mind is satisfied, and all pleasures come to abide within. 

ਸ੍ਰੀਧਰ ਪਾਏ ਮੰਗਲ ਗਾਏ ਇਛ ਪੁੰਨੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਤੁਠੇ ॥ 
Sarīḏẖar pā▫e mangal gā▫e icẖẖ punnī saṯgur ṯuṯẖe. 
Attaining the Lord of Excellence, I sing the Songs of Joy. The True Guru, becoming merciful, has fulfilled my desires. 

ਲੜਿ ਲੀਨੇ ਲਾਏ ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਾਏ ਨਾਉ ਸਰਬਸੁ ਠਾਕੁਰਿ ਦੀਨਾ ॥ 
Laṛ līne lā▫e na▫o niḏẖ pā▫e nā▫o sarbas ṯẖākur ḏīnā. 
He has attached me to the hem of His robe, and I have obtained the nine treasures. My Lord and Master has bestowed His Name, which is everything to me. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਿਖ ਸੰਤ ਸਮਝਾਈ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਮਨੁ ਲੀਨਾ ॥੫॥੧॥੨॥ 
Nānak sikẖ sanṯ samjẖā▫ī har parem bẖagaṯ man līnā. ||5||1||2|| 
Nanak instructs the Saints to teach, that the mind is imbued with loving devotion to the Lord. ||5||1||2|| ​


----------



## Ishna (Oct 22, 2018)

*sigh*  Fine, I concede defeat.  Shabad #4 on this page makes it crystal clear.

So, where y'all keeping the saints?


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 22, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

ਚਰਣ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕੇ ਰਿਦੈ ਸਮਾਣੇ ॥
Cẖaraṇ ṯẖākur ke riḏai samāṇe.
I cherish in my heart the Feet of my Lord and Master

This is misleading, non contemplated meaning. Some keeps the feet pictures of saints and start imagining and remembering by that. This is reality and happening. We practice our thoughts.

 Feet of My Lord.  It is like translating hindi or gurmukhi to english.   All tikas shall have WARNING, that this is authors personal opinion and one shall read and contemplated by own self.  One shall read and cintemplate with GURUs Bani and Mahakosh. Tikas are misleading at many instances. They have generic misinterpretations.

One shall SELF REALISE WORD, as way to SADH, and destined like our destination or final reach is mind control.

CHARAN.    Footsteps or Ways to Path for destiny or Destinaion

Thakur:  Owner of our Memory and Body System.

Riday Samaney,   Memorisation by Heart. Or learning through heart ie with feelings or realisation of WORD.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 23, 2018)

Ishna said:


> Do you actively seek out bhagats and saints to hang out with?  How can you tell they are such?  Must they be Sikhs?



I actively seek out sinners to hang out with, they are just so much more fun, and you know where you stand, true saints to hang out with are much harder to find, and given the choice, I prefer a sinner who calls themselves a sinner, than a sinner who calls themselves a saint


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 23, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Charan Kamal is Metaphor or Lotus feet,  any reflective perceptions on text.  ???

Mind is not accepting as Lotus Feet, gets no where in WORD analysis 


ਚਰਣ ਕਮਲ ਕਰਿ ਬੋਹਿਥੁ ਕਰਤੇ ਸਹਸਾ ਦੂਖੁ ਨ ਬਿਆਪੈ ॥ 
Cẖaraṇ kamal kar bohith karṯe sahsā ḏūkẖ na bi▫āpai. 
Let the Lord's Lotus Feet be your Boat, so that pain and skepticism shall not touch you

ਮਨ ਚਿੰਦੇ ਸੇਈ ਫਲ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਚਰਣ ਕਮਲ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਏ ॥ 
Man cẖinḏe se▫ī fal pāvahi cẖaraṇ kamal cẖiṯ lā▫e. 
You shall obtain the fruits of your mind's desires, by focusing your consciousness on the Lord's Lotus Feet.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Logical Sikh (Oct 23, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Charan Kamal is Metaphor or Lotus feet,  any reflective perceptions on text.  ???
> 
> ...


Naah, mind is right its not lotus feet..... Its the knowledge, imo


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 23, 2018)

LOTUS Lotus Artificial Life - The Lotus

Though barely able to see the light through the murky water, the new shoot strives upwards until eventually it bursts into the light, bringing the beauty of its delicate petals to the pool's surface.

During their development, the plants filter and purify the body of water in which they find themselves, making the water transparent.

According to a traditional saying, the more muddy and opaque the water is to start with, the more beautiful the Lotus flower.


*Cosmic and Earthly Relationship:* The Lotus is the bridge between the Cosmos and the Earth. I found a plethora of research information about the spiritual meaning of Lotus; to me, this was obvious from observing how much metaphor the entire plant expresses. The Lotus root remains firmly in the mud, rooted within the primordial womb. To express its inherent beauty and ultimate potential, the flower, the Lotus pushes up through the water and unfurls from pointed leaves and buds into large, breathtaking rounded leaves and flowers. The chalice opens to gather and receive love and light. Although it rises from the mud, no dirt clings to the parts of the Lotus high in the air. The Lotus loves the sun and opens to its warmth. When the flower matures, the seed pod encloses the seeds in a cup-like womb. When fully mature, the stalk bends to release the Lotus seeds back into the water, into the mud to be born again.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 23, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Charan Kamal is Metaphor or Lotus feet,  any reflective perceptions on text.  ???
> 
> ...



Does this have relevance to the topic of Sadh Sangat?  Apologies if you're leading up to a point - I'm not quite following what it is.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 23, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Without getting SAT of Gurus Bani how a SAINT?

SADH has to follow SAT and SAINT to spread WORDS for ACTION.

Gurus Bani Word has relevance with SELF realisation.

Regret for writting negative. May WAHEGURU pardon my writtin below.

WORD realisation makes action, SIKHs are searching for LOTUS FEET of saints in PUNJAB, and drinking .water from feet. This is result and Instutions like SGPC are sleeping on luxory .Our literature people all are trying to interpret GURBANI to make and sell there books as GURUs BANI has followance, any written TIKA will sell.
.
 No work on MAHAKOSH, or Scientific Words in Gurmukhi to promote language science and culture.



ਚਰਣ ਕਮਲ ਕਰਿ ਬੋਹਿਥੁ ਕਰਤੇ ਸਹਸਾ ਦੂਖੁ ਨ ਬਿਆਪੈ ॥
Cẖaraṇ kamal kar bohith karṯe sahsā ḏūkẖ na bi▫āpai.
Let the Lord's Lotus Feet be your Boat, so that pain and skepticism shall not touch you

Charan.      Following foot steps
Lotus.         Purify, blossom with light
Kar.              Doing this
Bohith .       Buoyant force uplifting thoughts
Like physical being carried on boat due to buoyant action.
Dukh            Negativity from action
Na biapy .    Will not cling,

SAT, SAINT, one should have clarity or SELF realisation of each written word of Gurus Bani and practioner makes SADH.

Company those who seeks realisation of WORD and who owes and practice it is SADH sangat.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Ishna (Oct 23, 2018)

I see now!  Thank you for explaining more.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 24, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

To Seekers,

If right, this has to be a model lesson for TRUTH seekers, how to take learning from GURUs BANI,
 All are learned and have much more intellact, but still get misleading text of TIKAS purpose is to learn and self realise WORD .if thats become the state of leaened beings, understand the state of rest of PUNJAB state.. How mislead PUNJAB is where there are so.many TIKAS. How much division for active politics of DIVIDE and RULE 

Way of discussion and getting contradiction is ultimate.to get TRUTH.

Thanks to administrators, for providing platform to seekers of TRUTH is the righteous approach.

Further promote learning from learnt cocluded topics as the way to SEEKERS for destination.

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA
Waheguru ji ki fateh.


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 24, 2018)

Ishna said:


> Do you actively seek out bhagats and saints to hang out with?  How can you tell they are such?  Must they be Sikhs?





Ishna said:


> *sigh*  Fine, I concede defeat.  Shabad #4 on this page makes it crystal clear.
> 
> So, where y'all keeping the saints?



Ishnaji

Gyan is the Guru, the Guru is the Gyan.

U have the sadhsangat at your disposal, you posted it on this page.

Now read it and apply it to your life. U don't need to look for outer sadhsangat, they're there in your heart. The spiritual connection is greater than any physical connection.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 24, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Ishnaji
> 
> Gyan is the Guru, the Guru is the Gyan.
> 
> ...



But, but, the bani says........


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 25, 2018)

Ishna said:


> But, but, the bani says........



Lol. You gotta apply, Live and Be it.

When u apply it, you realise that you are it. Like the rest of the Saadsangat.

You realise that you're One.


----------



## Ishna (Oct 25, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Lol. You gotta apply, Live and Be it.
> 
> When u apply it, you realise that you are it. Like the rest of the Saadsangat.
> 
> You realise that you're One.



Can you illustrate your point with reference to Gurbani that talks about Sadh Sangat, please?  I've given some examples, or you can fiind your own.

The oneness of all is a given, obviously. However, the Gurbani talks about associating with people who as you say "apply, live and be it". Are you saying this is in no way a literal instruction?

Are you saying that everyone we meet is sadh sangat because we are all essentially god? If yes, then why does Gurbani seem to make a distinction?  If Gurbani is not making a distinction like this, please demonstrate to correct me.


----------



## Logical Sikh (Oct 25, 2018)

Ishna said:


> Can you illustrate your point with reference to Gurbani that talks about Sadh Sangat, please?  I've given some examples, or you can fiind your own.
> 
> The oneness of all is a given, obviously. However, the Gurbani talks about associating with people who as you say "apply, live and be it". Are you saying this is in no way a literal instruction?
> 
> Are you saying that everyone we meet is sadh sangat because we are all essentially god? If yes, then why does Gurbani seem to make a distinction?  If Gurbani is not making a distinction like this, please demonstrate to correct me.



just a question.......
why are you looking for Saadh Sangat ? XD


----------



## Ishna (Oct 25, 2018)

Logical Sikh said:


> just a question.......
> why are you looking for Saadh Sangat ? XD



I'm asking about it because it keeps appearing in Gurbani and I'm trying to understand what it means.

I am very happy with the apparent consensus that all talk about it is metaphorical. I haven't been able to integrate with the local Sikh community and I really don't like the idea of running after charlatans. If the sangat Gurbani keeps talking about is really just me and Guru Sahib, that works for me, even if it requires some mental gymnastics when reading the bazillion references to it in Gurbani.


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 25, 2018)

i would like down the side of the sofa, whenever I am looking for anything I start there


----------



## Sikhilove (Oct 26, 2018)

Ishna said:


> Can you illustrate your point with reference to Gurbani that talks about Sadh Sangat, please?  I've given some examples, or you can fiind your own.
> 
> The oneness of all is a given, obviously. However, the Gurbani talks about associating with people who as you say "apply, live and be it". Are you saying this is in no way a literal instruction?
> 
> Are you saying that everyone we meet is sadh sangat because we are all essentially god? If yes, then why does Gurbani seem to make a distinction?  If Gurbani is not making a distinction like this, please demonstrate to correct me.



When you begin on the Bhagti path, and start applying the Gyan, you begin to realise that u ARE Gurbani.

Hence you sit with all of the other self realised souls, you vibrate on a higher frequency of Truth.  That's the Sadsangat.

Whether they sit with u in the flesh doesnt matter. It has, and will always be the spiritual connection that matters. 

Gurbani is the Guru and the Guru is Gurbani. It's a gift bestowed upon us by our greatest lover. Guru is the sadsangat.


----------



## swarn bains (Feb 22, 2019)

sadh sangat is the gathering of devotees where only God, Godly guide Godliness is discussed with complete
dedication with heart and soul put to it. if there is one and only one person then if he or she is reading acting upon or listening to gurbany intently is also sadh sangat


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 22, 2019)

SSA to all.  Dears...MOST if not all, errorrs misunderstandings occur due to the very FAULTY Translations available on the Internet esp the Dr Sant Singh Khalsa one which is terribly basic and superficial.

To really understand how we need to look at Gurbani do please take your time and listen to Dr. Karminder Singh Ji's expositions on JUP Bannee and Sidh Ghost Bannee currently available on SPN, SVF webiste and SVF You Tube Channel. Dr Ji delves deep into how to make the correct translation so we get the real gist and substance of Gurbani.

SAADH is that part of the CREATOR within us all...and Sangat means to connect with HIM...and the GURU is the Medium...thus in the Company of the SGGS, and like minded souls searching for a connection with HIM..is the Saadh Sangat.....ALL those doing this are SS...not those called "Holy Ones..Saints etc etc..." SPN, SVF are good examples of Saadh Sangat !!! Sitting at the feet (charan) of a so called Holy One..whose only thoughts are on how much he can scam out of you...cannot be successful sangat of the Creator who is beneficent and provider instead of grabber (goluck) ??


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 30, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal,  

Sharing a experiential moments of "SADH SANGAT"

Sadh : Self Control

Sangat : Congregation Physical Aspect

Sangat Eternal Aspect : Attachment of "TRUTH to Mind" hence making control of MIND

Learning Experience : Emotions have no correlation with the outer physical world, it is veil of ignorance of humans  that situations are controlling mind hence emotions. 

It is demonstrated many a times via short experience from GURU's Life where Emotions were balance in situations of LUST GREED and Disagreement of Thoughts.


Gur Ka Shabad Rakwarey, Chowki Chaugirrd hamarey,
Chaugird hamarey ram ka, dukh lagey na bhai.


If one imbibes guru banis shabad to memory system, it act as awareness, and a protection all around.

This acts as a Protection Circle, which protects from  negativity to peep in.

Which comes from a Metaphor from Ramayan Refrence, 

In Which Seeta As our Senses get disillusioned with Mrig Trishna A vritual golden animal, crossed the Maryada ie protection circle of Rama, and faced negativity and Suffering.

So like Rama made protection Circle, GURU's Shabad Sangat to Mind is Protection Circle for SIKHS (LEARNERS).


How it is practiced in a physical world.

JAB BANI Says: Sochey Such Na Hovey Jai Sochey Lakh Waar.

Repeated thoughts within will not lead to clean our Memory Stores filled with filthy thoughts. . Stubborn MIND does not listen. 

So what is resolve. 


To do SADH SANGAT.


How to get remove this FILTH of MEMORY System. 

Go to SADH SANGAT.

What will happen in SADH SANGAT

HOW it WORKS on MIND.

What are Benefits.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Wahegur Ji Ki Fateh.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 1, 2019)

Sucham...Soch.."Outer cleanliness"..bathing at 68 Teeraths, in the Ganga , sarovars, etc etc is one of the MAJOR pillars of the old spirituality that SGGS DEMOLISHES by insisting that OUTER cleanliness cannot clean the MANN..the INNER Mind.  These PILLARS ate demolished in the beginning of Jup Bani.....fasting, keeping SILENT, etc etc are also in the same beginning verses. The MANN cannot be cleansed by not eating food, od keeping silent, etc etc.  This word SOCH is not about THOUGHTS.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 1, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal,

It was a judgemental reply, shared a experienced scenario.

How being judgement was analysed, 

Its not about going to pilgrimage

Its neither about outer cleanliness, nor fasting, or about keeping silence.
Neither going to special place, or a special city.

experienced learning comes with doing it self and sharing impact or results.

Understanding concept of reciting together in a gathering. Experiencing reciting of Guru's Shabad. 
At own home but together with many, reciting same words from Guru's Bani in a harmony.

Just shared a recent experience, mental exercise in a huge gathering.

May be experiential learning to be quantified and scientifically questioned for cause effects and results.

Specific is Reciting NAAM (Gurs Bani Words).

Any acceptance, comments, or rejection are critical to learning process.

Thankful for sharing thoughts and comments.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 5, 2019)

Naam...is The LAWS of the CREATOR...set in motion when He created it and He resides within it.  If we go by "Name" then the only one specifically mentioned is NAO TERA NIRANKAAR HAI......and NIRANKAAR means THE CREATOR...again it boils down to HIS LAWS.    Unfortunately (?) this has been relegated to simply REPEATING either Gurbani, or words like Waheguru...whereas Gurbani clearly states that even IF i get a million tongues and multiply that by an infinite numer..using them to "recite" is utterly useless..and IF theres Merit..its as much as TILL seed (and that  sesame seed sized "merit" is actually... hankaar that I have recited so many times)..this is clealry illutsrated by the mala fereings and tick counter carrying holy men....   Even in the ordinary world no one wnats us to "RECITE" the Penal code, or The Constitution..all wnat us to FOLLOW the Penal Code/Laws etc to avoid penality....there is no merit in reciting it.  my thoughts...


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 5, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Thread begins with

What is Sadh Sangat.     

If our saying comes with this is not Sadh Sangat, that is not Sadh Sangat.  
One remains seeker, till the quest is not resolved, and one gets the definete resolve.

Sadh. SELF Cintrol
Sangat Congregation. 

What type of SELF control.  
What/ When/ Where/ Whose/ Why are five questions always imposed by mind to understand a pearl of thread.         

 Remains unresolved.

Every unresolved querry earlier resolved by GURUs and so do used as a text, in GURUs BANI. sways SIKHs learning, has to find GURSIKH, who has resolve.   
From a huge mass of seekers.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------

